# Suche Empfehlungen zu Notebooks



## JohnDoe (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

da ich in nächster Zeit für mein Informatik-Studium nicht um ein Notebook drum rum komme suche ich derzeit ein günstiges Modell. Dieses möchte ich dann zu Vorlesungen (Programmieren, Datenbankmanagement usw.) mitnehmen oder auch mal zum üben nehmen.
Da das Studium alleine aber schon teuer genug ist möchte ich nicht all zu viel Geld investieren.
Der Mediamarkt hat gerade ein Angebot, aber ich kann das nicht einschätzen.
http://www.mediamarkt.de/notebooks/...=5&navi_seite=1&scroll=561&rand=&flash_link=0
Auch weiß ich nicht ob für meine Zwecke ein 13,3'' oder ein 15,4'' Notebook besser geeignet ist. Das eine ist leichter (aber gefühlt teurer bei gleicher Leistung), das andere hat halt ein größeres Display, ist aber schwerer....

Könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung geben? Danke...


----------



## chmee (15. Dezember 2009)

Die Menge an Laptops macht es schwer, eine klare Empfehlung zu geben. Zum Tippen und mitscribbeln würde ein 13" reichen, dann bitte mit mindestens 1280px horiz. Auflösung. Ich würde im Unifall auch einen Schwerpunkt auf lange Akkulaufzeit legen. Die Grafikkarte (Intel 4500) im Linkbeispiel ist unter aller Sau, auch da würde ich zumindest auf Nvidia oder ATI/AMD-Chipsatz Wert legen.

Stöbern und vergleichen : http://www.notebooksbilliger.de

mfg chmee


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Dezember 2009)

der Link von chmee ist schonmal ganz gut 
Zum Thema Grafik und Akku.:
Eine Onboardkarte wie die intel 4500 nimmt weniger Strom auf als eine mit dediziertem Speicher von amd oder nvidia. Es gibt Hybritlösugnen, welche beides beinhalten und man zwischen Grafikleistung und Stromsparen umschalten kann (das wird aber sicherlich nicht in seinem Preisramen liegen).
Ich selbst habe nur eine X3100 (ist glaub der vorgänger der 4500) und mir reicht die Leistung vollkommen aus. (Programmieren, Officearbeiten, Flash(im Internet), Videos schauen, Bildbearbeitung ist kein Problem). Wenn du mit dem Laptop auch zocken und Videobearbeitung vorharst dann solltest du evtl. doch zu einer "richtigen" Grafiklösung greifen.

Gute Qualität bieten meiner Meinung nach Dell und Lenovo. Ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältniss findest du sicherlich bei Asus. Bitte denke daran das ein Acer mit supertollen Komponenten (und Design) sicherlich billiger ist als ein durchschnittliches Thinkpad (Lenovo). Allerdings gibt es dabei dann auch Unterschiede bei der Verarbeitung und der zu erwartenden Lebensdauer des Gerätes.

Wobei jede Marke natürlich immer eine günstege Serie und eine Qualitativ hochwertigere Serie anbieten. Beispiel Lenovo: Die T Serie ist sehr hochwertig und sehr Teuer. Die R serie versucht den Spagat zwischen Qualität und Preis sehr gut (wie ich finde, besitze selber eins  ). Die G und SL Serie hingegen ist eher nicht so hochwertig dafür aber günstig.

Ich hab mal ein paar Angebote herausgesucht:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/mobility_notebooks/asus+ul80ag+wx008v+unlimited
CPU: eher mäßige Leistung, reicht aber für Programmierung, Office usw aus.
RAM: 4GB (sollte reichen)
Monitor: 14" 1366 x 768 Pixel  (spiegelt)
Akkulaufzeit	bis zu 12 Stunden  (Hersteller angabe)
Gewicht	2 kg
Preis: 677 €
Sicherlich ein Interesantes Angebot, wenn du auf die Akkulaufzeit viel wert legst und mehr Leistung haben möchtest als ein Netbook.

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/entrynotebooks/asus+x5dij+sx155l+preisknaller+12
CPU: für alle gängien anwendungen ausreichent.
Ram 2GB (reicht meiner Meinung nach aus, wird aber sicherlich hier auch gegenstimmen finden)
Monitor: 15,6 1366 x 768 Pixel (spiegelt)
Akkulaufzeit	bis zu 3 Stunden 
Gewicht	2.7 kg
Preis 399 €
Ein Absoluts einsteiger Notebook, welches aber alle Anforderungen erfüllen sollte.

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+g550+ntdrdge+mega+burner
Vergleichbar mit dem Angebot davor.
Preis ist der selbe.

Wenn du nicht soviel Wert auf Design legst, sonder eher die Qualität ausschlag gebend sein soll, schau mal hier durch:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/index.php/notebooks/ibmlenovo/thinkpad_rreihe

EDIT: Wenn du genauer sagen kannst, was alles mit dem NB vor hast und wo genau dein Preisramen liegt, kann man aber sicherlich noch speziellere Angebote finden.


----------



## JohnDoe (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo und danke für deine ausführliche Hilfe.

Das soll ein Office-Notebook werden. Also eher nicht zum Spielen. Mein derzeitiges Notebook ist ein 6 Jahre altes Microstar. Da ist aber mittlerweile das Display schlecht, die Lüfter laut (reinigen hilft nicht mehr) und die Tastatur defekt.
Nun suche ich halt Ersatz. Einsatzgebiet soll eben die Uni sein bzw. auch mal zu Hause am Küchentisch lernen.

Spielen eher nicht (zocke zwar gelegentlich, aber dafür dann eher den festen PC).
Nur mal zum theoretischen Vergleich (einziges Spiel, wo ich von früher vergleichen kann). Würde WoW drauf laufen? Auf meinem alten lief es....

Das Lenovo scheint mir gut (http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+g550+ntdrdge+mega+burner).
Die Windows 7 Lizenz bekomme ich ja über die MSDNAA. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Lieferer? Wie läuft das mit Garantie und ähnlichem...

Oder ist das Notebook eher nicht so toll. Da ich für das Studium schon 360 Euro im Monat abdrücken muss ist mein Budget nicht all zu hoch.
Auf der Seite gibt es ja auch Angebote für Studenten. Taugt da was?

Grüße


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Dezember 2009)

woW wird sicherlich auf jeden neuem Notebook laufen. Mit "nicht zum zocken geeignet" meine ich eher das neue Spiele nicht laufen. Cs 1.6 und Wow wird denke ich kein Thema sein.

Zu dem Lenovo: Es handelt sich hier um die einsteiger Klasse.
Es hat kein gigabit Netzwerk, kein N-Draft und ein spiegelndes Display, sowie kein Cardreader.
hier ein Test dazu:
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/review-lenovo-g550-ntdrege-972
Das NB im Test hat allerdings etwas andere Komponenten, du solltest also nur die Kritik am Gehäuse, Display und Tastatur berücksichtigen.

Das 2. NB von meinem obrigen Post hat N-draft, Gigabit und einen Cardreader.
Kleiner Test dazu:
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/asus-x5dij-sx018l-931


Die Qualität von Lenovo die immer so hochgelobt wird (ja auch von mir) solltest du in diesem Preissegment nicht zu stark bewerten. Das bezieht sich eher auf die R und T sowie X serie.


----------



## chmee (15. Dezember 2009)

Ah, ok, grundsätzlich kein Spielen.. Dann darf es auch 3100 oder 4500 von Intel sein. Tatsächlich hab ich im Asus 1000H auch nur ein GMA950, aber das Ding wird auch nur zum Browsen und sonstigen alltäglichen Dingen benutzt. Wie Johannes schon bemerkte, auf Draft-N würd ich Wert legen (denn womit ist man netzmäßig mit nem Laptop unterwegs wenn nicht WLAN).

Ich sehe grad, dass sie für Draft-N nichts unter 550Eur haben. Eine MiniPCI-Karte für 802.11n lässt sich nachrüsten. Ist nicht so schwer  Andererseits, wo gibt es schon 802.11n als öffentliches Netz. Was solls, für Zuhause hab ich's und bereue es keine Minute  Wäre ein UMTS-Slot interessant für Dich?

mfg chmee


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Dezember 2009)

N-Draft finde ich bei einem Notebook schon passent, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
UMTS in dieser Preisklasse integrieert zu finden wird eher schwierig sein.
Kann aber via Usb-Stick(bei bedarf) nachgerüstet werden. 

Das Asus NB hat 4 USB-Ports das Lenovo nur 3. Auch etwas das oft unterschätzt wird. Eine Maus und eine 2,5 Zoll externe Festplatte (die meist 2 USB-Ports belegt) und die 3 Ports sind belegt. Wenn dann gerade jemand mit einem USB-Stick kommt, muss man schon die maus herausziehen :-(

Ich habe selbst nur 3 USB-Ports und hab mich schon das ein oder andere mal darüber geärgert.


----------



## JohnDoe (15. Dezember 2009)

Danke an alle für die Hilfe.

UMTS ist eher zweitrangig da ich überall WLAN habe, wo ich es brauchen werde.
Danke für die Testartikel. Momentan gefällt mir das ASUS X5DIJ-SX155L am besten. Ist halt low budget aber anscheinend ja doch leistungsstärker als andere in dem Segment. Im Test schneidet es ja auch ziemlich gut ab.
Bei dem Acer stört mich dass er nur einen Celeron drin hat (unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König).

Ich will bei dem Händler mal überprüfen ob ich als Student (ist ein Abendstudium und keine normale FH) durchgehe. Da scheinen die ja auch ein paar gute Modelle zu haben. Aber irgendwie nehmen die sich kaum was mit den hier aufgeführten. Sie haben halt mehr RAM, aber ich denke, den kann man noch nachrüsten...


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Dezember 2009)

Von Welchem Acer Spricht du?

Der Asus hat nur beim Test einen Celeron! Den der Bei Notebooksbilliger.de angeboten wird hat einen Intel Pentium® (Dual-Core) T4300 2x 2,10 GHz


----------



## JohnDoe (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich meine den (welchen ich bevorzuge) Langsam komme ich mit den Namen durcheinander...:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/entrynotebooks/asus+x5dij+sx155l+preisknaller+12

Und den mit dem Celeron:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+extensa+5230e+22+ghz+vista+basic


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Dezember 2009)

Da würde ich ganz klar den Asus eher nehmen.
Festplatte ist Größer, Verarbeitung wird besser sein und aufgrund der CPU


----------



## Stonefish (15. Dezember 2009)

Also, wenn es vor allem um die Mobilität, preiswert sein soll und (vor allem) die Leistung eher sekundär ist, dann kann man doch auch über ein Netbook nachdenken.

Natürlich ist die verbaute Hardware auf einem Stand, der vielleicht vor 4 Jahren mal aktuell war, aber das was sie können sollen (Lange Akkulaufzeit, geringes Gewicht und geringe Geräuschentwicklung) kriegen sie mit ihrer Austattung super hin. Du wirst kein Notebook in der 300-Euro Preisklasse finden, das diese Art von Mobilität bieten kann. Wenn Du noch dazu sowieso einen stationären Desktop-PC nutzt, dann macht es ja noch viel weniger Sinn mehr Geld für leistungsfähigere Notebooks auszugeben.
Einziger Kritikpunkt wäre in meinen Augen die Ergonomie. Die Displays (und ihre Auflösungen) sind doch z.T. arg klein und nicht unbedingt für stundenlanges Arbeiten konzipiert.

Dennoch kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit dieser Anforderungssituation (Notebook fürs Studium) nur davon abraten einen preiswerten Alleskönner zu kaufen. Ich bereue es jedenfalls. Mein Notebook hält mittlerweile gerade mal eine Lehrveranstaltung (90 Min.) durch, früher gerade so zwei. Zudem empfinde ich seine 2,2 Kilo Gewicht als sehr schwer, wenn man noch Bücher und Hefter mit in der Tasche hat und weil ich unbedingt einen performanteren Grafikchip damals haben wollte ("Vielleicht spiele ich ja doch mal damit?"), kann ich es auch in keine Bibliothek mitnehmen, da man im Lesesaal sofort dank nervend hochfrequenten Lüftergeräuschen  negativ auffällt. (Es ist ja nicht mal laut das Geräusch, aber trotzem unglaublich präsent in ruhiger Umgebung) Kurz um: mein Notebook für die Uni kommt eigentlich nur noch Abends im Bett beim Surfen im Internet zum Einsatz, die Uni hat es seit über einen Jahr nicht mehr gesehen. Und dabei war es noch nicht mal ein 15" Alleskönner, sondern ein 12" Subnotebook und preiswert wars auch nicht.

Daher mein Rat: Schau Dich doch mal im Netbook-Bereich um. (= In die Hand nehmen, Tastatur testen etc.) Ich wünschte diese Produktkategorie hätte es damals schon gegeben! Für den Einsatz in der Uni sollte man echt die Priorität auf die Mobilität legen.
Empfehlen könnte ich Dir den Asus EeePC 1005 HA-H. 
Für nicht mal 300 Euro bekommst Du ein Netbook, das bis zu 10 Stunden durchhält, Dank Win7 Lizenz sogar eine 250GB HDD statt der 160GB-Netbook-Standardaustattung an Bord hat und durch die über die gesamte Breite langgezogene Tatstatur auch ein Tasten-Layout vorweisen kann, dass sich auch mit groben Wurstfingern wie den meinen noch wunderbar bedienen lässt. Auch ganz toll und (leider) immer seltener: Es hat kein spiegelndes Display. Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen, denn so kann man auch bei penetranter Deckenbeleuchtung bzw. im Freien noch gut was auf dem Display erkennen, während das auf Glossy-Displays wie sie fast jedes Modell mittlerweile hat nahezu unmöglich wird.

Schau es Dir doch einfach mal im Laden an und schätze für Dich ab, ob Du mit 10,1" nicht sogar auch auskommst. Wenn man das Gerät wirklich regelmäßig mitnimmt, wirst Du das daraus resultierende geringere Gewicht wirklich bald zu schätzen, auf jeden fall mehr und eher als die vermeintlich fehlenden 3" Bildschirmdiagonale. 
(Achte darauf, dass Du das 1005 HA-*H*, erwischt, im Gegensatz zum HA-M hält der Akku 2 Stunden länger, das Display spiegelt nicht, die CPU ist etwas flotter, Bluetooth ist mit dabei und die integrierte Webcam löst höher auf.)

Hier mal ein Angebot von amazon:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002S0NT7Q?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=preissuchmasc-21


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Dezember 2009)

Für ein Informatik Studium würde ich mir diesen Schritt gut überlgen.
Ein Netbook hat eine Auflösung von 1024 x 600 pixel. Gerade wenn man Informatik studiert und mal ein wenig Quellcode erstellen muss, finde ich diese Auflösung sehr störend.
Man ist nur am scrollen und verliert schnell den Überblick.

Ich habe einige male ein Netbook von Dell von meiner Freundin in der Hand gehabt (gibt es bei der Uni Paderborn gratis für alle Erstsemesterstudenten)
Wirklich ein nettes Teil aber um Produktiv damit mal ein wenig umzusetzen würde es mir nicht reichen.

Ich finde 13 bis 14 Zoll Optimal. Aufgrund des Preises habe ich ihm hier 15" Notebooks ausgesucht.
Wenn das ding wirklich nur zum mitschreiben und zum Browsen sein soll wird ein Netbook reichen. Wenn es für mehr genutzt werden soll denke ich das ein Netbook nicht ausreicht.

@john:
Evtl kannst du dir einfach mal ein Netbook ausleihen und ein paar Tage testen oder sonst wie von stone vorgeschlagen im nächsten Mediamarkt dort testen (bitte nicht dort kaufen  gibts im Netz günstiger)


----------



## JohnDoe (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

das kleine Display ist genau der Grund warum ich mich gegen ein Netbook entschieden habe. Wir konfigurieren die hier auf Arbeit und es macht mMn keinen Spaß damit Quellcode zu hacken....

Ich meinte vorhin auch das Asus, bin aber ziemlich durcheinandergekommen...

Grüße


----------



## Stonefish (15. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Du dann sowieso grad am gucken bist, kannst Du ja (wenn Dich die geringe vertikale Auflösung stört, die anderen Netbook-Vorteile aber überzeugen) Dir auch mal das Sony Vaio W Netbook anschauen.

Als eines der wenigen Netbook-Modell bietet es eine Auflösung von 1366x768 Pixeln, was die Übersicht deutlich erhöhen sollte. Natürlich birgt eine solch hohe Auflösung auf einem 10,1" Display auch Nachteile: Die DPI-Zahl steigt meist über 150, in der Folge werden einzelnen Symbole und Beschriftungen teilweise unleserlich klein. Wenn Du allerdings ein Modell mit Win7 erwischt kann man diesem Umstand ganz gut entgegenwirken indem man die Beschriftungen hoch skalieren lässt und größere Symbole verwendet. (Funktioniert bei Windows 7 erstmalig in überzeugender Qualität.)

Nur leider ist die Akkulaufzeit beim Sony geringer, so dass man die optional erhältlichen Hochkapazitätsakku in Betracht ziehen sollte. Dann wären wir bei 400 statt 300 Euro wie hier in dem Angebot:

http://www.cyberport.de/notebook/ne...tom-n280-1gb-160gb-10-hd-gma950-n-bt-xph.html


----------



## chmee (15. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt noch die Netbook-Variante 11" mit 1366x768. Immerhin etwas.

zB
Medion Akoya Mini E1312
Acer Aspire One 751
MSI Wind U230 - 12" mit 1280x800

mfg chmee


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Dezember 2009)

um die liste zu ergänzen: Nokia N900 mit 800 x 480 pixel 

Aber jetz mal im ernst....
Letztenendes wirst du dir selbst überlgen was nun genau passent ist.
von 9" bist über 18" gibt es eigentlich alles.


----------



## Stonefish (15. Dezember 2009)

So um dann jetzt noch vollends Verwirrung zu stiften, aber auch um das Angebot abzurunden:

Wenn man ein Notebook mit langen Akku-Laufzeiten und ergonomisch angenehmen Display- und Tastaturgrößen sucht, das trotzdem leicht und mobil sein soll, dann wäre man mit CULV-Geräten am Besten beraten.
Als jüngste Produktgruppe schließen sie ein wenig die Lücke (auch preislich) zwischen Netbook und normalsterblichen 15" Notebooks, wobei sie die Subnotebooks etwas verdrängen.

Diese Geräte zeichnen sich durch die Verwendung besonders niedrig getakteter und mit geringer Spannung betriebener CPUs aus, die ihre Verwandtschaft aber eher im Desktop-Bereich haben. (sog. *U*ltra* L*ow *V*oltage Prozessoren, bei Intel beispielsweise die Core2Duo und-Solo Modelle mit den Bezeichnungen "SUxxxx")
Diese CPUs rechnen locker 3-4 Mal schneller als ihren Atom-Gegenstücke, zeichnen sich aber dennoch durch geringe Wärmeentwicklung aus, so dass sie in großen, aber gleichzeitig dünnen Gehäusen verbaut werden können. Die Folge sind ergonomisch angenehme Notebooks, die auf Grund ihres schmalen Gehäuses dennoch wenig wiegen und auf Grund der stromsparenden CPU ähnlich lange durchhalten wie Netbooks.

Besonders empfehlenswert sind hier die Modelle aus der Acer Timeline-Serie.

*Beispielsweise das Acer Aspire Timeline 3810T* (13,3", 1366x768 Pixel, 4 GB RAM, 320 GB HDD, 10 Stunden Akkulaufzeit.)
Zu haben leider erst ab 600 Euro und nur mit spiegelndem Display:

http://www.arlt.com/index.php?cl=details&campaign=preissuchmaschine/Notebooks/3003522&anid=3003522

Dann vielleicht noch etwas interessanter, weil auch nicht ganz so teuer: Das *Acer Travelmate 8371 Timeline*.  (13,3", 1366x768, 2 GB RAM, 160 GB HDD, 8 Stunden Akkulaufzeit)
Hier wärst Du mit 450 Euro dabei und bekommst obendrein ein mattes Display.

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=PN4CFD&

Beide sind für Ihre Größe mit 1,6 kg außergewöhnlich leicht und schlank.


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. Dezember 2009)

@Stone
hatte ich auch schon gepostet. Mein erster Beitrag auf der ersten Seite.
667€
12 Stunden laufzeit


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ansonsten habe ich hier noch ein 12" SubNotebook mit verbauter Netbook hardware gefunden für 299€

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+ideapad+s12+m19b2ge+12+zoll+knaller

Die Leistung dürfter aber deutlich unter der des Asus für 400 € Liegen.
Dafür aber auch nur 1,4 kg und 5 Stunden laufzeit.


----------



## Stonefish (16. Dezember 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> @Stone
> hatte ich auch schon gepostet. Mein erster Beitrag auf der ersten Seite.
> 667€
> 12 Stunden laufzeit



Sorry, falls ich was doppelt erzählt haben sollte, aber auch nach intensiverem Studium auf der ersten Seite habe ich keines der beiden vorgeschlagenen Acer-Modelle gefunden. (Vielleicht bin ich auch blind oder habe nicht mitbekommen, dass Acer und ASUS fusioniert haben? )

Oder ging es generell um den Vorschlag eines CULV-Notebooks?


----------



## Johannes7146 (18. Dezember 2009)

Asus nicht Acer... entschuldige


----------

